# Can ratties have catnip?



## Skitza

I'm just wondering because i accidently threw a catnip toy in their and they went crazy for it! (i didnt' know it was catnip until i read the small print at the back of the package)
is it ok for them to have to play with and possily eat? it will give them something to do at night.


----------



## collisiontheory89

I don't even know if catnip does anything to rats...


----------



## Siwain

I know i've read somewhere that catnip os not good for rats, so i would be careful. At least until someone more experienced can give you a real answer! :?


----------



## Forensic

Catnip isn't really recommended for rats.

The way I had it explained to me was that it has a similar effect to a rat as to a cat, but it can be more pronounced, because of 'dose.'.


----------



## amandahoney

hmm, i had a catnip toy that was a little finger puppet mouse with a yarn tail, and they showed no interest in it unless it was on my finger and moving around. i thought i actually read somewhere that catnip repels rats? that's probably wrong, but i want to say i got it from a gardening site.


----------



## A1APassion

I've actually heard that catnip repels rats but that is in the plant form

I also heard that rats react to catnip in the same manner as humans... that ist is a sedative & too much could cause an overdose

so I really can't say which is best since i have no link to offer to support either

so the best advice I can give you when you question whether something may or may not be harmful....


*when in doubt, throw it out*


----------



## cjshrader

Whenever I've read anything about buying rat toys, it says if you get cat toys to get the catnip-free kind. I'm not sure why, but I suppose it's not good for them. Could just be the dust.


----------



## Skitza

ok, thanks you guys, i will keep them away just in case.


----------



## Swaany669

collisiontheory89 said:


> I don't even know if catnip does anything to rats...


It overstimulates there brain and can cause seizures if you’re ray rats straight up cat nip. My rat ate some catnip and it didn’t affect him for a couple hours but he started actually puking up stuff he lost a lot of weight right away he looks like he is dying from it barely moving super cold. From what I’ve read it could very well be catnip poisoning and he is overdosing. Catnip isn’t super good for rats and it’s not a fun thing to deal with


----------



## lolo911smith

Swaany669 said:


> It overstimulates there brain and can cause seizures if you’re ray rats straight up cat nip. My rat ate some catnip and it didn’t affect him for a couple hours but he started actually puking up stuff he lost a lot of weight right away he looks like he is dying from it barely moving super cold. From what I’ve read it could very well be catnip poisoning and he is overdosing. Catnip isn’t super good for rats and it’s not a fun thing to deal with





Swaany669 said:


> It overstimulates there brain and can cause seizures if you’re ray rats straight up cat nip. My rat ate some catnip and it didn’t affect him for a couple hours but he started actually puking up stuff he lost a lot of weight right away he looks like he is dying from it barely moving super cold. From what I’ve read it could very well be catnip poisoning and he is overdosing. Catnip isn’t super good for rats and it’s not a fun thing to deal with


Rats don't have the ability to throw up so whatever was coming out of their mouth was unlikely to be vomit. That's why rat poison and other rodent poisons are so effective on rodents. Most mammals throw up when they ingest something toxic but rats and other rodents literally can't. So if your rat had access to some cat nip I'd keep a close eye on them and if you see any signs of bad diarrhea or if they are doing anything that resembles vomiting get them to a Vet now. Any really off behavior I'd go to the vet's just to be safe. Idk what it could have been but they lack the muscular strength to push food back up and out of their bodies so probably wasn't puke. That's very concerning though they had that strong of a reaction I had no idea it was bad for rats. I was just hunting down on the internet if there is a rat equivalent of cat nip but found this instead. I don't want to force drugs on my pets by any means however my boys are all getting older and I wanted to see if there was an equivalent of cat nip or me smoking a joint to offer to them. I want to offer it to them once if they wanted to try it. Not catnip or weed but whatever a rat equivalent is for them. However nothing I've found is safe for them and nothing is made for rodents like that. I wonder why humans decided we needed to common place cat nip to give to cats? However my father thought me crazy for being open to letting my old men ratties get the equivalent of cat nip.


----------

